# I'm ready to kill....talk me down.  lol.



## ccpro (Oct 4, 2012)

Times suck, unless your a thief!  I've seen more thefts and robberies lately than I ever have.  I can personally say;  my truck has been broken into twice in the last 3 months in my yard!, my bro-in-law had boat and truck stolen out of his yard, our shop at work had 3 pumps and a boat motor stolen.  Thieves got balls!  In my case, I'm going to set up some perimeter alarms (radio shack) around my parking area with the receiver next to my pillow, I'm ordering wireless cameras, and I was thinking about sleeping in my truck from now on.  My neighbor was broke into last night!  I live on 5acrs with a locked gate!!!  Balls I'm telling you.  I should get another big dog, this never happened when I had "real" dogs.  Can you tell I'm ranting?  Oh yeah, I'm a big gun enthusiast but what if the guy breaking into my truck is wearing a hoody...then I'll be screwed!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

move outta the hood


----------



## DF (Oct 4, 2012)

Damn! That sucks ass.  That would drive me crazy.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 4, 2012)

To hell with a camera. You need something like this in your yard:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq6LFrVU-Nc

Better yet, get a couple. They are cheap (food might cost ya). Make sure you have one in the chamber in case those fuckers get REAL binged out and want to come in the house....and in the meantime......work on what Bundy said!


----------



## ccpro (Oct 4, 2012)

Man, my neighborhood is so far from the hood that's what is freaking me out.  We live in an equestrian community, all 5-10 acr parcels.  I'm going to take a piece of equipment home tonight and dig a big hole, I'll be ready...lol.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

U can ALLWAYS build a moat haha


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 4, 2012)

get a few stray 100lb dogs......


----------



## DF (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree on the big fucking dog.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 4, 2012)

claymores ....


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah bro I had one of my cars stolen the and the wife car broken into and my fn garage raided.  The fn punk lived in the neighborhood.  The bastard spay painted my car and kept driving it around. He was cought and the damn system did a plea deal with him and out of the 4 charges the d a dropped them all but 1. SoB he was already on parole and he got only 1 fucken yr and will only do 65% of the time. I say shoot the sob and feed his body to the hogs!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2012)

nah guys just get u one of these for the steering wheel, and make sure its legal in ur state or already have a compost pile and a big hole dug!!


----------



## Live2Train (Oct 4, 2012)

If you were getting ready to jump I would talk you down bro, but by all means beat the fuck out of those punks.  Shoot them with pellet guns or paintball guns, that's always fun.  Seriously man I would be camping out waiting for them assholes to return.  Bait them bitches with something good and set a trap that they won't soon forget.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 4, 2012)

If I lived in tx u could
Just shoot them lol.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 4, 2012)

I love my sate even more after reading this. If the sun has set and someone is on your property (does not have to be in your house) with the intert to commit robbery, rape or arson you can use lethal force. 

The only downside is its illegal to use explosive devises or boobie traps. Other than that you are good to go


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 4, 2012)

I Gotta move to Texas!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> U can ALLWAYS build a moat haha



As long as they are union right?  I couldnt pass that up bro, sorry.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 4, 2012)

all you need is some fishing line, some fire crackers, a few champagne poppers and some matches and you can make your own trip wire alarms for cheap.  they set one of them off and you'll know!!  doubt they will come back after that.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 4, 2012)

In AZ we shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 4, 2012)

IEDs are very effective and unexpected

Also...landmines

And chiuahahaahahas


----------



## ccpro (Oct 4, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> To hell with a camera. You need something like this in your yard:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq6LFrVU-Nc
> 
> Better yet, get a couple. They are cheap (food might cost ya). Make sure you have one in the chamber in case those fuckers get REAL binged out and want to come in the house....and in the meantime......work on what Bundy said!



I used to have a Rotty, great dog..she was very protective of the kids and no one fucked around on the property!


----------



## curls (Oct 5, 2012)

Put a sign up that you are trapping animals which they wont read.  Then Put down bear traps under some leaves around the area.   Its hard to run with a trap haning from your leg.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 5, 2012)

curls said:


> Put a sign up that you are trapping animals which they wont read.  Then Put down bear traps under some leaves around the area.   Its hard to run with a trap haning from your leg.



Sounds like moonshiners advice.  Devious, effective and wont land you in jail CC.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 5, 2012)

Thieves dont steal shit in the hood. They go to where people have nice stuff. lol..  Trip wires, flash bangs and CS gas.. And, nothing puts fear into someone like the sound of a pump shotgun racking a round into the chamber.  Not sure about Florida law but your yard may be covered under castle doctrine.  Your vehicle probably is, but you have to be INSIDE of it when it is breached.


----------



## Jada (Oct 5, 2012)

Dame man that's fked up, some way some how that fker needs to get what he deserves 
The nex step if it keeps going like this would be to move  which I know u probably don't want to.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 5, 2012)

Union moat diggers lol...Well at least u know it will be dug to spec and safe


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 5, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> Thieves dont steal shit in the hood. They go to where people have nice stuff. lol..  Trip wires, flash bangs and CS gas.. And, nothing puts fear into someone like the sound of a pump shotgun racking a round into the chamber.  Not sure about Florida law but your yard may be covered under castle doctrine.  Your vehicle probably is, but you have to be INSIDE of it when it is breached.



your yard is covered under castle doctrine and you don't have to be inside, as long as you are anywhere on your property you are in the right.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

The greatest state! Even our guns carry guns


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 17, 2012)

CC did your brother in law find his truck and boat?


----------



## ccpro (Oct 17, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> CC did your brother in law find his truck and boat?



Get this shit, cops found boat and thief but said he was part of an undergoing "sting" operation, so they would not take action until everything played out.  They told my bro, "we're watching him to see who buys and get the whole ring", in the meantime they let the boat get stripped down to hull and still haven't done anything.  He ended up finding the boat on his own because cops would not tell him where it was!  Twin 275s gone, stereo, etc. anything that could be removed....gone.  He gets the hull back and found his truck at another location.  I told him to get an attorney, but he's lazy and has $$.  He already bought a 41' new boat.  I'm not feeling bad for him!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 18, 2012)

I had 2 wreckers stolen about 7 years ago.  (These were the fast movers, for Private property impounds.  The right guy can have something gone in under 12 seconds and never leave the cab)

I report it to the police and told them where I spotted one of the trucks.  They acted like I was telling them what to do and treated me like shit over it.  Telling me not to go taking the law in my hands and all.  Long story short the auto theft rate spiked 25% in 30 days according to their stats.  I think its because of these lazy know it all bastards.  I promise you my trucks were the cause of that crime wave .  And they could have stopped it by getting off their ass.


----------



## maryfly (Oct 18, 2012)

I know how you feel bro, just got my entire bag stolen one night and everything was inside...my iphone, ATM cards, credit card and such


----------

